# Beware: Deer Antlers



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

This is why I don't give my two any type of chew product that is long & narrow (trachea's, bully sticks, antlers, etc.). 

I'm glad that they are okay. :wave:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

We don't have any issues with the Braided Bully Sticks. I'll be spending more, but will go back to them once again.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Kimm said:


> We don't have any issues with the Braided Bully Sticks...


Braided bully sticks? I've not seen those before. Since it's braided, does it prevent them from biting off large chunks so that they just gnaw on it??


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I thought it was just Tinkerbell that was able to do that. She only got small pieces broke off but it made me nervous.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Kimm-

What do you think of this one? This one here is 3 braided together & 12" long:

http://www.bestbullysticks.com/home/bbs/page_25


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow, that's too bad. Mine are doing great with the antlers, although they don't attempt to chomp the antler in half, just gnaw.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Mine can't anything that is flat or narrow, so even have scapulas won't are a no-no for my two. :bowl:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't give my dogs anything to chew on other than natural, raw bones from our butcher. Usually free, and even if we pay they are less expensive than store bought chews.
I don't want them having "parts" (penises., tendons, ears, snouts, etc) from animals whose origins I do not know. Most "bully sticks" etc are from animals from India and other countries where sanitary conditions are poor, and the products are sundried (cheaper and less sanitary) as opposed to oven baked . Many of the animals these parts come from are infected with diseases. Products touted as "odor-free" have been washed in peroxide, bleach, or other chemicals, many companies irradiate them. Those that are "smoked" also have additional chemicals used to process them - including salts and other brining ingredients. 
If using these products, check for country of origin - apparently Brazilian animals are considered the safest. 
Because we see so many deer in our area with chronic wasting disease, and bovine TB, I cannot bring myself to give the dogs antlers, either. 
The two times that I gave dogs pig ears, both became so bloated with gas very quickly after ingesting them, so I stopped altogether.

I'll feed my evil kibble, and even commerical dog biscuits - my dogs do great on them - but I'll not chance another "part" unless I know exactly where it came from.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I used to buy the smoked bones until Tinkerbell started breaking off pieces of those. So now we do the raw bones. I have to pay for them but i can't believe how cheap they are compared to the other chewables. I get 3-4 raw bones for the price of 1 smoked bone of the same size. And it's better for her.

Probably the only time that cheaper is better. LOL


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> Because we see so many deer in our area with chronic wasting disease, and bovine TB, I cannot bring myself to give the dogs antlers, either.


Totally agree. Plus deer antlers are ground up and put in many herbal formulations. My acupuncture vet prescribed a chinese herbal formulation for my golden's hips and his regular veterinarian immediately took him off of them because herbs aren't regulated by the FDA and the risk of an the antlers used in the formulation came from a deer with wasting disease. So we use only plant based herbs for his hips/allergies.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> I used to buy the smoked bones until Tinkerbell started breaking off pieces of those. So now we do the raw bones. I have to pay for them but i can't believe how cheap they are compared to the other chewables. I get 3-4 raw bones for the price of 1 smoked bone of the same size. And it's better for her.
> 
> Probably the only time that cheaper is better. LOL




The butchers at Vons used to give me the "soup bones" for free. Then one day I went in and when I asked for them, they directed me towards the freezer section and they had packages of 3 soup bones for sale!! LOL I was like, dangit, Vons finally caught on that they could make money for these!! Even so a package is usually less than $2.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> ...but I'll not chance another "part" unless I know exactly where it came from.


LOL-that's funny. I see where you're coming from!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

K9 Passion said:


> LOL-that's funny. I see where you're coming from!


I was serious.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> I was serious.


Understandably. But it just sounded funny.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I don't give my dogs anything to chew on other than natural, raw bones from our butcher. Usually free, and even if we pay they are less expensive than store bought chews.
> I don't want them having "parts" (penises., tendons, ears, snouts, etc) from animals whose origins I do not know. Most "bully sticks" etc are from animals from India and other countries where sanitary conditions are poor, and the products are sundried (cheaper and less sanitary) as opposed to oven baked . Many of the animals these parts come from are infected with diseases. Products touted as "odor-free" have been washed in peroxide, bleach, or other chemicals, many companies irradiate them. Those that are "smoked" also have additional chemicals used to process them - including salts and other brining ingredients.
> If using these products, check for country of origin - apparently Brazilian animals are considered the safest.
> Because we see so many deer in our area with chronic wasting disease, and bovine TB, I cannot bring myself to give the dogs antlers, either.
> ...


 What type of raw bones do you give them? I used to give Shianna marrow bones until she bit a piece off and had a blockage so I'm afraid to give them to her again but she absolutely loves them.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldenluver said:


> What type of raw bones do you give them? I used to give Shianna marrow bones until she bit a piece off and had a blockage so I'm afraid to give them to her again but she absolutely loves them.


I do use marrow bones. I've never had a dog even break one. Once they've worked out the marrow, they pretty much ignore them. They time spent doing so, though, does an excellent job of cleaning their teeth. I do decrease the amount of kibble they get when they have a marrow bone.
I alos give raw, frozen chicken wings for treats. They have those crunched up and gone in a very short time, but they also do a good job on the teeth.


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

Do you bake or boil your marrow bones before you give them to your dogs? I never did and then my butcher told me the other day that he does before he gives one to his dogs... any reasons why I should/should not????


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

BUTTERSisMYmaster said:


> Do you bake or boil your marrow bones before you give them to your dogs? I never did and then my butcher told me the other day that he does before he gives one to his dogs... any reasons why I should/should not????


 You don't bake them because that causes them to splinter and then they'll be able to swallow small pieces of the bone. You just give it to them raw, right from the butcher or meat section.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

BUTTERSisMYmaster said:


> Do you bake or boil your marrow bones before you give them to your dogs? I never did and then my butcher told me the other day that he does before he gives one to his dogs... any reasons why I should/should not????


Absolutely ONLY give dogs _raw _bones. Cooking them renders them unsafe - they dry out and splinter.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

No you never ever want to cook them. I won't feed smoked bones for many reasons. I find the smell untolerable, they stain my dogs (and make their breath and paws stink), stain the rug or dirty the floor, I saw a batch that must have not been "smoked" long enough and they were growing mold. I use bully sticks but once in a blue moon because again they stink and stain and expensive when buying for 7 dogs. I am big fan of the Merrick cow ears and they don't make a mess. Raw bones and chicken necks/backs they get once or twice a week but in their crates or outside.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Sometimes they can break off pieces if there's a hairline crack that you don't see.

Benny swallowed a 2" piece of bully stick once...and threw it back up. Ick. No choking tho.

And I like the braided ones best too!

And you can buy bully sticks that don't smell bad. Oma's Pride had them at the Newf National last year.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

The ones I get from petexpertise always have branches, (I order the really big ones) which I think makes them harder to break. I just watch them and when they get really chewed down (takes a very long time), I just remove them.

I don't like the smaller, 6-8" ones without branches.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Stella,

The photo of the braided bully stick is the one I purchase. Well, I purchase 6 a month. I buy the 12 inche. I think the ones I purchase are from Red Barn and I purchase them at my local agway. 

I will NEVER give my two marrow bones again. They loved them. They were a Saturday treat. We have one dog with a broken tooth and it was not Tucker. I'm lucky that the tooth that broke off was lower and has never become infected. This tooth mishap is why I paid for dental when I purchased the pet insurance. I figured if it happens once, it will happen again.

Back to the Bully Sticks. I purchase the braided because of Tucker. Tucker takes longer to eat the braided and he has not YET broken off a large piece. We are sure to always be with them when they eat them though. Shadow takes forever to eat the bully stick. Tucker, well...

Just a side note: Although these bully sticks may not be "safe" in the eyes of everyone, and nothing is really, my two have eaten 6 per month for about a year now. They're still doing okay...I think?

Linda,
The antlers have branches and I purchased the large size. I think it was the branch that broke off. DH mentioned cutting the branches off and I said to just throw them away.


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Mine love the braided bully sticks. I get the 12" also. I use to sell a ton of them in my store. I always got the giggles when people would ask me "What are these made of?" The look of their faces was priceless!!!!!


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Kimm said:


> Stella,
> 
> The photo of the braided bully stick is the one I purchase. Well, I purchase 6 a month. I buy the 12 inche. I think the ones I purchase are from Red Barn and I purchase them at my local agway.
> 
> ...


I ordered some last night (Brazilian ones) & then changed my mind & canceled the order! I just can't make my mind up about these things (braided bully sticks).

My two also are not provided with marrow bones anymore at the recommendation of our vet because they are just too hard of a bone for my girls' teeth, Goldie in particular. For *some* dogs who are super aggressive chewers, marrow bones can cause a lot teeth problems. Goldie is going to need some dental work done to repair the chipping.  They do have other raw bones that they chew on though that are softer.


----------



## acquila (Dec 24, 2008)

i just feed raw bones, I get small ( but big enough to where they can't fit the whole thing in their mouth) for about 1.50 each, but they last long after the meat is gone


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow isn't the aggressive chewer, Tucker is, but Shadow is the one who broke the tooth.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The bottom line is know your dogs and do what you feel is best for them. All of mine are "aggressive" chewers, none has broken a tooth on even the hardest of bones.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> The bottom line is know your dogs and do what you feel is best for them. All of mine are "aggressive" chewers, none has broken a tooth on even the hardest of bones.


I must have a defective dog, but then, we all knew that...:uhoh:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I must have a defective dog, but then, we all knew that...:uhoh:


 
Nah. Remember? I'm either incredibly lucky or incredibly blind, since I don't have (or don't see) all of the illnesses and dangers, etc. that are apparently so rampant out there :cookoo:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Nah. Remember? I'm either incredibly lucky or incredibly blind, since I don't have (or don't see) all of the illnesses and dangers, etc. that are apparently so rampant out there :cookoo:


Nah, you just fell off your chair and hit your head too hard. Makes it hard to remember.  LOL

Poor Shadow. No hip, a fake hip, one leg is a bit shorter, and a tooth that is almost completely missing. You should see his coat.  What a mess the poor guy is. Oh, and he has a UTI and a lump that needs to be checked. Ack!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I got the boys a big femur bone the butcher cut in half for them. It had some fat etc on it. They loved it and chewed them on the deck. They looked kind of dirty after my twenty min limit so I washed them off , wrapped in plastic and refroze. Will it be safe to give them to them again?
Does the freezing prevent germs from growing on the bone? I am concernd about them getting a bacterial infection from the bone if it isn't "sterile" ? I haven't given it to them since.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Bumping for answers....


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I believe it does, however have no definite answer. I re-freeze the bones and give them to Tysen later on with nothing wrong yet (knock on wood)


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Bumping again


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Debles said:


> Does the freezing prevent germs from growing on the bone? I am concernd about them getting a bacterial infection from the bone if it isn't "sterile" ? I haven't given it to them since.



I have always picked up soup bones and refrozen them to give again at a later time, had no issues here.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks! They are eating theirs again on the deck now. : )


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

K9 Passion said:


> This is why I don't give my two any type of chew product that is long & narrow (trachea's, bully sticks, antlers, etc.).
> 
> I'm glad that they are okay. :wave:


 
Same here. Jr is such a powerful cewer that I am affarid to leave him anything short of KONG toy. It is the ONLY thing he has managed to destroy.


----------

